# Cosalt Plc - A fishy Explore Sep 2016



## Judderman62 (Sep 13, 2016)

This explore saw two firsts for me, but all in good 
time Ladies and Gents, all in good time. 


*The History*

Cosalt Plc provided a very wide range of services to the shipping and 
fishing Industries. Originally called the Great Grimsby Coal,
Salt & Tanning co. (Wonder where they got Cosalt from??) 

They provided salt to preserve the fish, tanning to weatherproof
the sails, workwear for the fishermen and coal to power the vessels.

The company collapsed in 2013 with debts of £11.4 million and a 
pension shortfall of £52 Million.

*The Explore*

I was in the area for reasons other than exploring and was meeting
up with a new acquaintance. We arrived at our chosen car park in the
pouring rain. My new friend suggested before heading off to the street
art event, for that was our purpose for being there, we take a quick spin 
around the Dock area. 

Seemed a plan to me so off we went. We saw an easy way past the fencing 
and headed toward the building. An open door seemed too good an invitation
to ignore so in I slipped. I walked across the first room , heading to the 
doorway into the next when I froze. Not 15 feet from me was a workman kneeling
on the floor.

I made a hasty retreat and back from whence I came. We needed to find another way in.
We circled the whole, rather long, building and round the back found an open door with
a van with trailer parked outside it. The asbestos removal crew.

We got in and quickly moved to the second floor to try and avoid any sightings by the workmen.

That's my first, first - first time I have explored somewhere while workers were on site and having
to avoid them. We ccontinued on our explore settling into it nicely, though I did wonder - audibly
and to my partner in trespass - what time these chapos may knock off, lest we get locked in.

Would it be 4pm , 2pm or might they finish at 1200 - it wasn't that far off 1200 now.
After a few close calls when the asbestos chaps sounded very close it went a little quiet.
Then I heard an engine start up and the van left the site. Had they gone for the day? or just to
go get some lunch? This left just the chap I'd seen at the start, as far as we knew - we'd heard 
no one else. We carried on reagrdless until we felt it was time to get back into town for our
main reason for being there.

We made our way to our entrance point and my friend pushed the door ...annnnd .. yep you've
guessed it .. shut solid. We tried several other doors - all imovable. So we decided to try
some of the emergency exits. These were also all sealed tight.

My second, first - being locked inside an explore.


*The Images*

For those that may be interested in the techie details

All shot on a Canon 650D with Tamron 17-50mm and Canon 10-22mm
Aperture priority with exposure comp as and when needed.

1.







2.






3.






4.






5.






6.






7.






8.






9.






10.






11.






12.






13.





14.











​


----------



## dirge (Sep 13, 2016)

Great report and stunning pics mate!


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 13, 2016)

I enjoyed that great pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 13, 2016)

thanks peeps


----------



## HughieD (Sep 13, 2016)

Fantastic shots sire. Love the Sailmakers sign.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 14, 2016)

I see that someone has made off with the skirting boards, wood paneling and the fancy ornate feature above the door in picture 8. But nevertheless its a nice post.


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 14, 2016)

Yep I loved the sailmakers sign too


----------



## Wrench (Sep 14, 2016)

As always Mr J a splendid derptopia sir.


----------



## krela (Sep 14, 2016)

Loved that, thanks J


----------



## smiler (Sep 14, 2016)

I enjoyed that, did you ever get out.


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 14, 2016)

No we're still stuck in there so if someone could .....

Yeah thankfully a way out was found .. we were most relieved as it wasn't looking good at the time.


----------



## mookster (Sep 14, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> I see that someone has made off with the skirting boards, wood paneling and the fancy ornate feature above the door in picture 8. But nevertheless its a nice post.



From the looks of it and the fact that there are asbestos removal crews inside, the nice bits have all been stripped off to be salvaged and sold on ready for demolition or redevelopment.


----------



## smiler (Sep 14, 2016)

Judderman62 said:


> No we're still stuck in there so if someone could .....
> 
> Yeah thankfully a way out was found .. we were most relieved as it wasn't looking good at the time.



Aww, I was just trying to contact International Rescue, or failing that get me bike out of the shed


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 14, 2016)

Most thoughtful of you sir


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 15, 2016)

Certainly making photography look easy, made it look perfect brilliant report


----------



## night crawler (Sep 15, 2016)

Great explore and photos but you left us in suspenders, how did you get out?


----------



## shatners (Sep 15, 2016)

Lovely place that mate... some really nice original bits and bobs


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Sep 15, 2016)

mookster said:


> From the looks of it and the fact that there are asbestos removal crews inside, the nice bits have all been stripped off to be salvaged and sold on ready for demolition or redevelopment.



Nice set of photographs of an interior well visited by me during my working days. The Cosalt name came about due to the gradual rundown of the old traditional fishing industry and the complete scraping of the sail steadied drifter/trawler fleets, thus in the end the Company was supplying just coal for the boilers and salt for preservation of catches. The 'Cosalt' name gives an indication of what was historically supplied but also, by the loss of the two letters from 'coal', that salt was by far the more important trading commodity. This ploy of rebranding old established firms was in fact well used during transition/modernisation periods in the inter war years. As a boy I actually witnessed ( not that I fully understood the implications until much later on) the steady decline of the coal powered fishing fleets with oil and then the diesels of the more modern boats coming to prominence, when I was able to accompany father on his frequent business trips to the East Coast fishing ports.

The more interesting interiors are supposedly being removed whilst renovations are going on from what I have seen in print. 

This building probably contains the last Victorian 'Sail Maker's Loft' in Grimsby.


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 15, 2016)

Oooh ta for all that info sir 

Thanks for all the kind words peeps.

How did we get out .... nah that'd be telling  Suffice to say no force, damage or calling someone involved.


----------



## Conrad (Sep 15, 2016)

Nicely done avoiding the workers looks like it paid off. Loving the shots.


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 15, 2016)

That's a great report, loved your write up too. Pic number 5 is lovely, the reflection in the puddle is great. Nice work, thanks.


----------



## wolfism (Sep 16, 2016)

That's very nice - liking the details.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 18, 2016)

Cracking set of images so much detail.


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 30, 2016)

Sadly this has now been reduced to rubble. It seemed weird standing there and seeing this rather lovely building not there anymore


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 1, 2016)

Judderman62 said:


> Sadly this has now been reduced to rubble. It seemed weird standing there and seeing this rather lovely building not there anymore



Yes, evidently all the plans to 'convert' fell to the big axe called 'Bags of Profit' - or rather lack of same!


----------



## zombiechessclub (Feb 27, 2017)

*Possibly license images?*

I have recently purchased and laid reclaimed flooring from this building. My husband and I are professional photographers and we would love to chat with you about whether you would be willing to sell a few prints or license them to us for personal prints to be made? We would love to put up a few prints from the original building in the room where the floor was installed. 

It is sad to see buildings like this go - so we think it has been awesome to get an opportunity to allow some of it to live on and connecting it to its past we be amazing. 

I can't use the DM function (just joined the forum to ask about the photos as we don't really do any urbex stuff) so if you are interested, let me know what would be a good way to get in touch.


----------



## Judderman62 (Feb 27, 2017)

zombiechessclub said:


> I have recently purchased and laid reclaimed flooring from this building. My husband and I are professional photographers and we would love to chat with you about whether you would be willing to sell a few prints or license them to us for personal prints to be made? We would love to put up a few prints from the original building in the room where the floor was installed.
> 
> It is sad to see buildings like this go - so we think it has been awesome to get an opportunity to allow some of it to live on and connecting it to its past we be amazing.
> 
> I can't use the DM function (just joined the forum to ask about the photos as we don't really do any urbex stuff) so if you are interested, let me know what would be a good way to get in touch.



HI There

Yes I'm sure we can sort something out - it would indeed be rather fabulous and fitting to have some photos of the place in the room where you have the floor laid. I was so chuffed we managed to see and photograph this rather wonderful building and part of Grimsby's heritage and so gutted to see it, some weekes later, reduced to rubble.

I've got a million and one things to do tonight but do drop me an email on:

stefank60+disp1 at gmail.com (that's disp and the number 1 not small letter l) and we can establish contact. I'll also be curious, and indeed keen, to see which images take your fancy.

Thanks for getting in touch and I look forward to hearing from you.


Mike (aka stefank60, aka Judderman62)


----------



## zombiechessclub (Feb 28, 2017)

Judderman62 said:


> HI There
> 
> Yes I'm sure we can sort something out - it would indeed be rather fabulous and fitting to have some photos of the place in the room where you have the floor laid. I was so chuffed we managed to see and photograph this rather wonderful building and part of Grimsby's heritage and so gutted to see it, some weekes later, reduced to rubble.
> 
> ...




Thanks for responding so quickly! 

I have dropped you an e-mail. 

Jaye


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 1, 2017)

I really like the outcome of this report - a small bit of history preserved and the story continues to be told in the images. Nice one!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Mar 3, 2017)

So glad you got some great shots, its criminal that this block no longer stands these were truly historic little buildings.


----------



## Judderman62 (Mar 5, 2017)

prettyvacant71 said:


> So glad you got some great shots, its criminal that this block no longer stands these were truly historic little buildings.



Couldn't agree more, such a fabulous building lost for ever :evil:


----------

